# I have a dirty, dirty girl



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

For some reason, my BO Buttercup (AKA the big blonde bimbo) is always dirty. If someone drops a big huge cecal poop in the run, she will go right there and dust bathe in it. Her tushie is always dirty/poopy even though I have trimmed her feathers, and she doesn't have diarrhea. None of my other hens have this problem what is the deal??? she is huge, the largest of all my girls by far. I am wondering if she just can't reach her bottom preen properly. Anybody else have this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have an EE/Cochin mix that is solid white.Her name was Lily but every time I see her she has egg on her face,dirt on her belly,grease on her back from going under the van or poopy butt that I trim regularly.I now call her Grub.It's been a long time since I've seen her white.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No idea. One of my cleanest hens was a BO that came from a hatchery debeaked.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

In all my years of dealing with a whole host of species I have come to realize some individual animals are just dirty... plain and simple. I had a cat once who LOVED the smell of armpit odor and would mob anyone not wearing deodorant, jump on their shoulders, and try to rub himself in it. I have a bunny right now at the vets to have her infected feet cleaned out - why infected feet despite having a sold bottomed cage? Because she flat out REFUSES to use the litter box. I put it where she pees she pees somewhere else! UGH. Was also offered a donkey once, for free, and when I asked why they said, "He's dirty. The other two look totally normal but this one... he's constantly covered in mud. I don't even know where he's getting it from half the time." 

Have yet to have a dirty chicken but I'd believe it if I saw it...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I also have a hen with a bare butt.I treated her for vent gleet and it cleared up but when she molted the butt feathers didn't grow back.I call her Bare-Butt Buffy...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a white faverolle that always had a dirty beard and dirty vent feathers. Some birds are built more like velcro and some are more like teflon.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I had a white faverolle that always had a dirty beard and dirty vent feathers. Some birds are built more like velcro and some are more like teflon.


I guess  when she is clean she is gorgeous, but I rarely see her that way lol


----------

